# Irrigation on a well with high Iron Content



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Current home is on city water with a separate irrigation meter however we just purchased a 1 ac property to build a new home and it will be on well/septic. It's in Land O Lakes, FL (Tampa area) and all the wells in the area have high iron content. Everything the water sprays on gets iron stains...driveways, side of the home, fences, etc.

We will have a filtration system for inside the home however I'm wondering how to deal with this for outside, irrigating the lawn, etc? Anyone have a solution? Drip irrigation apparently will clog easily from the mineral and iron content.

I'm considering a H2o2 injection systems and filters however I'm thinking it will be far too expensive to treat irrigation water with peroxide.

.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I'm a Culligan Water Dealer in South Carolina. The peroxide systems work well for whole home. With the volume of irrigation it will still work but will require a great deal more chemical and maintenance.

This is another system. It uses a chemical feeder that injects when the controller for your irrigation signals start. The chemical keeps the iron from oxidizing (turning into rust and staining) while it's being sprayed. There are some parameters and test that have to be made. But this is really the best fix for the problem as long as your iron is in parameters they call for.

Here's a link to the company. You might want to call them. I'm sure they have someone who is a dealer in the greater Tampa area.

https://proproducts.com/product/american-hydro-30-gal-injection-system/


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up. I will look into it. I also just found this

https://flo-tecinc.com/product-category/stain-prevention-control/

.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Current home is on city water with a separate irrigation meter however we just purchased a 1 ac property to build a new home and it will be on well/septic. It's in Land O Lakes, FL (Tampa area) and all the wells in the area have high iron content. Everything the water sprays on gets iron stains...driveways, side of the home, fences, etc.
> 
> We will have a filtration system for inside the home however I'm wondering how to deal with this for outside, irrigating the lawn, etc? Anyone have a solution? Drip irrigation apparently will clog easily from the mineral and iron content.
> 
> ...


 In chesapeake, va we had the same problem. However, the guy that drilled my well went much deeper and guess what? No iron.

Call someone that specializes in wells to see if you have the option to go deeper.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@UFG8RMIKE, I put your thread in the irrigation forum. Cheers.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Wfrobinette said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Current home is on city water with a separate irrigation meter however we just purchased a 1 ac property to build a new home and it will be on well/septic. It's in Land O Lakes, FL (Tampa area) and all the wells in the area have high iron content. Everything the water sprays on gets iron stains...driveways, side of the home, fences, etc.
> ...


Already had that talk with several of the well drillers. They have gone down over 400ft trying.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Ever find any options? We are close to breaking ground on new house and having a well dug and there's a high iron content. All of the wells are normally under 50' deep, we are located on a small island.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Not yet. We won't be breaking ground for some time. It's kinda on the back burner for now. I'm considering a H2O2 injection system to treat everything at the well head. Put everything including the pump in a small shed or something. High concentration H2o2 is expensive but it can be imported in 30-50 gal drums. This would last a longg time.

https://www.cleanwaterstore.com/blog/eliminate-well-water-odors-four-reasons-why-hydrogen-peroxide-well-water-treatment-is-best/

https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/1200kg-IBC-drum-50-h2o2-peroxide_1550776702.html?spm=a2700.7724838.2017115.1.569c19f0MRz50j&s=p

.https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/food-grade-H2O2-bulk-hydrogen-peroxide_60215044484.html?spm=a2700.7724838.2017115.50.569c19f0MRz50j&s=p

.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Thanks it's an option, we break ground next month.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Bump. Curious what you decided?


----------

